# Supporting Membership



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 26, 2005)

How long does it typically take before a newly purchased supporting membership takes hold?

egg


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 26, 2005)

Weeks ... sometimes months ... 


Nah ! - Just kidding ... Bob should act on it quickly.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 26, 2005)

Groovy!

Although, being a SysAdmin myself, I know how bogged down one can get.

egg


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 26, 2005)

If you used the paypal system, it should be almost immediate.  If it didn't go through automatically, there may be a slight problem, usually the email address on the payment doesn't match the one on file here.  Send me an email or PM with the transaction details and I'll activate it for you manually.

Thank you!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 26, 2005)

PM sent.

egg


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 26, 2005)

Arigato  :asian: 


egg


----------



## Sam (Sep 26, 2005)

Awesome! *high five*


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you for your support.  :asian:


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 26, 2005)

i've been inspired


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2005)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> i've been inspired


  Excellent!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 27, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Thank you for your support.  :asian:


Ditto!!  :ultracool


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 27, 2005)

Thank you all for these acknowlegements.  I simply did the right thing, as I saw it.  I have, after all, gotten _at least_ $12 of information from this site already.  

Thank you for having me,

egg


----------



## Mary Jane (Oct 1, 2005)

I signed up right away. Just am way too busy to use it much.


----------



## Pacificshore (Oct 4, 2005)

Just figured this out and signed on as a supporting member


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 5, 2005)

w00t!

:karate: 

wtg, Pacific shore!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 5, 2005)

I know for me this site in a adiction kinda like alcohol or a good woman, oh yea I quit drinking and I been married for to long oh well you get the ideal. What a great site for info.
Terry


----------



## bignick (Oct 15, 2005)

Bob, you got another one, as I've become more and more a part of the open software community, I've found myself more willing to donate to services I find extremely useful...and I'd count this place as such...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 15, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Bob, you got another one, as I've become more and more a part of the open software community, I've found myself more willing to donate to services I find extremely useful...and I'd count this place as such...


 Yay! Now if they can just get you to moderate ....


----------



## Lisa (Oct 15, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Yay! Now if they can just get you to moderate ....



LOL!  That was... ummm... subtle?  :idunno:


----------



## bignick (Oct 15, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Yay! Now if they can just get you to moderate ....


 Haha...this must make it about a half dozen times someone, usually a mod, has asked me if I was sure I didn't want to become a mentor or moderator.  Tell you what, if there's ever a dire need in the Korean, Tae Kwon Do, Japanese, Judo/Jujutsu areas I'd consider it.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 15, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Haha...this must make it about a half dozen times someone, usually a mod, has asked me if I was sure I didn't want to become a mentor or moderator. Tell you what, if there's ever a dire need in the Korean, Tae Kwon Do, Japanese, Judo/Jujutsu areas I'd consider it.


 The proby mods over there are excellent, and you'd be a great addition. If asked again, I hope you accept.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 16, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Bob, you got another one, as I've become more and more a part of the open software community, I've found myself more willing to donate to services I find extremely useful...and I'd count this place as such...


 That's great! Welcome to the club!

 Very seriously, I too think you'd make an excellent moderator. Trust me, I know what to look for in one!


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 16, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Very seriously, I too think you'd make an excellent moderator. Trust me, I know what to look for in one!


 bignick, 

  I'm with Arnie on this.  If ever you decide to change your mind and have the time for it, I think you would do great.

  - Ceicei


----------



## bignick (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, enough about how great I am....because that discussion could go on forever....


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 16, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Well, enough about how great I am....because that discussion could go on forever....


:rofl:  

 - Ceicei


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 19, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> That's great! Welcome to the club!
> 
> Very seriously, I too think you'd make an excellent moderator. Trust me, I know what to look for in one!


Second the Motion! Honestly, BigNick, you'd be a great Mod. MA moderators have to have a really thick skin, though. Not sure I could - or would want to.

BTW, you'd make a great member at this forum (hint, hint I'm a mod there and dedicated to increasing traffic)http://www.rustaz.com/forum/

On thread topic, I've been having trouble with my PayPal, but when it's resolved, I will become an MT supporting member also.


----------



## Gemini (Oct 19, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> The proby mods over there are excellent, and you'd be a great addition


*blushes* What a nice thing to say.  

Actually I was wondering why Nick wasn't one when I first came to MT. :idunno: 

Always room for Nick. Hey, ya never know. We could be in line for pinks slips.



			
				Johnathan Randall said:
			
		

> MA moderators have to have a really thick skin


Actually, I just have a very strong computer screen. :uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2005)

It's a lot of work, but it pays off in a smoothly running site like this.


----------



## Bester (Oct 19, 2005)

I paid up a while ago. Figure, $12 isn't that much for a years worth of fun, and it helps keep the site growing.


----------

